

Google Releases 'Simple' Programming Language - there
http://www.ddj.com/architect/218700225

======
mahmud
Doesn't the Android already have Python and Javascript builtin, or am I
mistaken?

Compare this toy with NewtonScript and weep:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20041010175535/www.cc.gatech.edu/...](http://web.archive.org/web/20041010175535/www.cc.gatech.edu/~schoedl/projects/NewtonScript/)

